# travellin in style lol and the other pups



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

i'm not allowed t walk yet so i went for a ride (elfie)








and some off my bros n sis 
onyx








Lir 








Jinx








Lorne








luna


----------



## phillipa (Mar 3, 2008)

oh how cute they look so sweet


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

awwww they are lovely


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they are lovely


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

There so sweet and love the one in the push chair.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

what cute pups how old are they...Jill


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

there 8 wks on tuesday !!!! thanx every1


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

lovely babys awwww, they are pretty lean ad leggy aint they.

beautifull colors to.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

awww they are so cute love the one of Elfie in the pushchair


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

yeah they seem to have lost there puppy fat have upped there food but no difference think there gunna be like there mum and dad they seem to not carry much weight !!!


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

OMG they are just totally adorable!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww they are really cute,


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

elfie looks lovely in his pram, when do yours go to there new home, have all yours got new homes yet.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

they all have new homes they get there 1st jab wednesday and can live a week after there going one every 2 days


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

ah bless im gonna be so upset im dreading it.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

yeah i no i'm drerading it already just had a visit 4 onyx and he seems to love his new family which is cool i'd love them to stay this small so i can keep them all lol


----------

